# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Vuoden 1990 bussiaikatauluja tutkimuskäyttöön

## pks

Tutkimme Suomen ympäristökeskuksen hankkeessa yhdyskuntarakenteen kehittymistä ja sen vaikutuksia matkustustottumuksiin suomalaisilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Muutamista kaupungeista emme ole onnistuneet löytämään vertailuvuoden 1990 paikallisliikenteen aikatauluja, eli olisi kiva kuulla jos jollain täällä olisi osviittaa vuoden 1990 tai lähivuosien talviaikataulujen saatavuudesta.

Aikataulut ovat vielä hakusessa Jyväskylästä, Kuopiosta, Lahdesta, Porista, Vaasasta, Kotkasta ja Kajaanista.

Terveisin
Panu Söderström
panu.soderstrom(at)ymparisto.fi

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Uusimmassa Hetku-lehdessä kerrotaan seuraavaa:
"Suomen Linja-autohistoriallinen Seura, Linja-autoliitto, Oy Matkahuolto Ab, Mobilia ja Suomen Elinkeinoelämän Keskusarkisto ovat kiinteässä yhteistyössä kehittäneet Suomen Linja-automuseo.fi -sivustoa. ... sivusto avataan (...) 14.6.2011. ... Toiminta alkaa Valtakunnallisen Aikatauluhakemiston esittelyllä. Tähän hakemistoon on koottu noin 14000 linja-autoliikenteen aikataulua 1930-luvulta tähän päivään asti ja se on avaamisen jälkeen vapaasti yleisön käytettävissä."

Olisikohan kaivattuja aikatauluja kesäkuussa netissä? Oletko kysynyt aikatauluja yllä mainituista paikoista, erityisesti Elkasta?

Kaiken varalta kaivelin arkistoani ja löysin seuraavia:

Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne 1.10.1990-30.4.1991 (nykyisen kokoinen vihko)
Kainuun Liikenne, aikataulu 15.8.1991 alkaen, linjat 1-6 (2-puoleinen A4)
T.Makkonen, paikallisliikenteen aikataulu 15.8.1991-31.5.1992, linja 21 (1-puoleinen A4)
Vaasan paikallisliikenne, talvi 1992-1993 (nykyisen kokoinen vihko)
Kuopion paikallisliikenne, 4.10.1993-24.4.1994 (nykyisen kokoinen vihko)

Muistikuvan mukaan olisi vielä Porin aikataulu joltain talvelta 90-luvun alkupuolelta, jos etsisin tarkemmin. Voisin näitä lainata, jos varmasti saan "muistoesineeni" takaisin. Ehkä joku toinenkin aikatauluharrastaja kaivelee arkistoaan ja löytää aarteita vuodelta 1990?

----------


## pks

> Uusimmassa Hetku-lehdessä kerrotaan seuraavaa:
> "Suomen Linja-autohistoriallinen Seura, Linja-autoliitto, Oy Matkahuolto Ab, Mobilia ja Suomen Elinkeinoelämän Keskusarkisto ovat kiinteässä yhteistyössä kehittäneet Suomen Linja-automuseo.fi -sivustoa. ... sivusto avataan (...) 14.6.2011. ... Toiminta alkaa Valtakunnallisen Aikatauluhakemiston esittelyllä. Tähän hakemistoon on koottu noin 14000 linja-autoliikenteen aikataulua 1930-luvulta tähän päivään asti ja se on avaamisen jälkeen vapaasti yleisön käytettävissä."
> 
> Olisikohan kaivattuja aikatauluja kesäkuussa netissä? Oletko kysynyt aikatauluja yllä mainituista paikoista, erityisesti Elkasta?


Tämä valtakunnallinen aikatauluhakemistohan kuulostaa mainiolta työkalulta! Eipä ole tullut kysyttyä Elkasta aikatauluja, ollaan yritetty haalia lähinnä kunnilta ja liikennöitsijöiltä suoraan. Hieno uudistus kuitenkin, jos tulevaisuudessa materiaalia voisi olla noinkin helposti netissä selailtavana.




> Kaiken varalta kaivelin arkistoani ja löysin seuraavia:
> 
> Jyväskylän paikallisliikenne 1.10.1990-30.4.1991 (nykyisen kokoinen vihko)
> Kainuun Liikenne, aikataulu 15.8.1991 alkaen, linjat 1-6 (2-puoleinen A4)
> T.Makkonen, paikallisliikenteen aikataulu 15.8.1991-31.5.1992, linja 21 (1-puoleinen A4)
> Vaasan paikallisliikenne, talvi 1992-1993 (nykyisen kokoinen vihko)
> Kuopion paikallisliikenne, 4.10.1993-24.4.1994 (nykyisen kokoinen vihko)
> 
> Muistikuvan mukaan olisi vielä Porin aikataulu joltain talvelta 90-luvun alkupuolelta, jos etsisin tarkemmin. Voisin näitä lainata, jos varmasti saan "muistoesineeni" takaisin. Ehkä joku toinenkin aikatauluharrastaja kaivelee arkistoaan ja löytää aarteita vuodelta 1990?


Nämä kuulostaisivat tosi hyviltä! Jyväskylän, Kuopion ja Porin osalta onnistuinkin saamaan aikataulut jo toista reittiä, mutta Kajaani ja Vaasa puuttuvat edelleen. 1-2 vuoden heitolla aikataulujen ajankohdassa ei ole tässä tapauksessa radikaalia merkitystä, eli vuosien 1991 ja 1992 aikataulut sopivat kyllä hyvin.

Jos aikatauluja olisi mahdollista lähettää tänne meille, voisin ottaa kopiot ja postittaa alkuperäiset sitten saman tien takaisin. Toki esim. skannaukset tai digikuvatkin s-postitse käy myös, jolloin välttyisi koko postituksilta. Näistä aikatauluista on paljon hyötyä, sillä nämä kaksi kaupunkia ovat viimeiset, joista materiaali puuttuu.

Yhteystiedot tänne ovat: Panu Söderström, SYKE/PRY, PL 140, 00251 Helsinki. S-posti: panu.soderstrom(at)ymparisto.fi

P.S. Jos kiinnostaa, niin tutkimushankkeen ensimmäiset tulokset Uudeltamaalta on juuri julkaistu LVM:n sivuilla: Yhdyskuntarakenteen vyöhykkeet. Vyöhykkeiden kriteerit, alueprofiilit ja liikkumistottumukset. Saman tyyppistä tarkastelua on nyt siis tarkoituksena laajentaa myös muille kaupunkiseuduille.

----------


## Piirka

> ... kehittäneet Suomen Linja-automuseo.fi -sivustoa. ... sivusto avataan (...) 14.6.2011. ... Toiminta alkaa Valtakunnallisen Aikatauluhakemiston esittelyllä. Tähän hakemistoon on koottu noin 14000 linja-autoliikenteen aikataulua 1930-luvulta tähän päivään asti...


No nyt kostui... Sivut ovat auenneet ja 17000:a aikataulua pääsee kuolaamaan täältä.

----------

